# Charlotte Bobcats Blackout??????



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

I live on the outskirts of Columbia, SC and was wondering why the Bobcats are being blacked out? You would think the Bobcats would be shown in the Carolinas. I am very confused and was wondering if anyone knows the answer. If the Bobcats are blacked we get no coverage for NBA and as a fan why would you follow the NBA if you cannot watch the team closes to you (within 100 miles).

Seems crazy!

Anyone know if they are on the cable system in Columbia area?


----------



## j0hnnyv (Oct 28, 2008)

Im in South Jersey and that game is listed for me on 634 MSGHD but I goto the channel and I get error 721 "Channel not Purchased" Thats a total joke considering I was just watching MSG earlier today and get the SPORTS PACK!! It didnt say blackout, but I get 721.

Any idea why anyone?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

In the clear here in Cleveland via MSG. I wonder if it has something to do with the end of the NBA League Pass free preview.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

per the Charlotte Bobcats (see letter below) the Bobcats games will be unviewable for Direct TV and Dish Network for their Carolina's viewers who live outside of a 75 mile radius of Charlotte due to Direct TV/ Dish Networks refusal to pay the NBA extended radius fees. These games are not available on League Passs Either.

We need to let Direct TV and Dish Network no how unacceptable it is for them to prevent us from the seeing the games played by our local NBA team the Charlotte Bobcats.

For Direct TV send those emails to [email protected]

Letter from the Bobcats.

Dear Gary,

Thank you for reaching out to us regarding the Bobcats on television. We've received more than 100 phone calls and emails from fans who can't see our games on Fox Sports Carolinas (FSCR) or SportSouth (SPSO). Let me share with you the facts regarding distribution of our game broadcasts on cable and satellite in the Carolinas:

- FSN South has distributed 70 Bobcats broadcasts on FSCR and SPSO to every cable and satellite operator in North and South Carolina
- The following cable operators have opted to pick up the Bobcats on FSCR and SPSO; Time Warner Cable in Charlotte, Greensboro, Fayetteville, Raleigh and Winston-Salem; Mi-Connection (Mooresville, NC); SkyLine Communications (West Jefferson, NC) and Southern Coastal Cable, LLC (Georgetown, SC)
- If your cable operator is not among those listed above, it means they have made the decision to not carry the Bobcats this season on FSCR and SPSO
- Satellite providers DirecTV and Dish Network have opted to limit their carriage of the Bobcats on FSCR and SPSO to the NBA-designated inner market: a 75-mile radius around the city of Charlotte
- It should be noted that neither DirecTV nor Dish Network has the ability to perfectly define a 75-mile radius in their geo-coding of subscribers
- Neither DirecTV nor Dish Network will make Bobcats games available on FSCR or SPSO beyond the NBA 75-mile inner market radius because they both decided not to pay the fee necessary to cover the NBA's outer market fees
- Regardless of a cable or satellite operator's decision to carry the Bobcats on FSCR and SPSO, all of our games are blacked out on NBA League Pass in North and South Carolina per NBA rule that protects the team's broadcast partner
- The best course of action to remedy this situation is to contact your cable or satellite operator directly and express your desire to watch the Bobcats on FSCR and SPSO

If you have any other questions regarding carriage of the Bobcats on FSCR and SPSO by cable and satellite operators, please let me know and I will do my best to answer them.

Sincerely,

Michael Thompson
Director of Corporate Communications
Bobcats Sports and Entertainment
333 East Trade Street
Charlotte, NC 28202
Phone (704) 688-8856
[email protected]


----------

